# Cold water change



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

I was wondering how many people use unheated watre when doing their water change, and whether there was any adverse effects on fish/shrimps?

I usually do a warm water change, but I'm thinking of getting the back of my tank drilled and hooking it up to an outside tap to make water changes easier. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I do it, no ill effects at all. In fact temp changes 1 deg when I do water changes.


----------



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

how much do you change, and how often?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I change 75 gallons a week in my 150.


----------



## Green Reef (Apr 26, 2007)

Great - thanks for the help. Cold water change it is then.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I use cold water too, but you have to be a bit careful. On my Nano I do 60% water changes and one day in winter didn't think, went to get the water from the butt in the garage and did the water change. The new water was so cold that the cardinal tetras had fits and went comatose on the tank bottom. Luckily I still had the waste water and put the fish in the bucket of old water where they all came round in under a minute. My heart was in my mouth though as I thought I'd killed them and they were little ones I'd bred myself!

Once the water in the tank had warmed up I returned the fish and they are fine. They're now in a bigger tank with their siblings and parents and I can't tell which are which, but all 43 are still alive!

I now fill my containers up a put them near a radiator for an hour or so if it's very cold. All you'd have to do is not change too much water on really cold days. I wish I could set up a water change system too take the hassle out of it - it's my worst part of keeping fish!


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

I let my water sit overnight in buckets on my counter so they get to room temp before I do my water changes.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Simply test the setup. Do a smallish water change of say 20% with cold water and see how the fish react. Then later try a 30% and work up to a 50%. If the fish don't seem to mind then great. Assuming this is hooked to an internal tap then you can always just add a little warm water to up the temp a bit.

I use cold water in all my tanks with no issues, but my fish are cories and white clouds which seem to relish the influx of cool water.


----------

